# Forgeworld Sevetar



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/SEVATAR.html










Personally I think he looks pretty damn good. I don't play chaos or the Heresy rules, but I think I might get Sevatar. Thought they would have given him a Dark Angel or Shatteted Legions Astsrtes though at his feet, not that you couldn't paint it that way yourself of course.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Beat me to it. Lovely little beauty.

First bare head I actually like. But because I can't paint skin to save my life, that helmeted head it'll have to be. Fucking gorgeous, helmet though. Can't help but feel that Curze should have been nearer this style - as much as I like Curze, this is ace.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Completely agree, and yeah the helmet is awesome. I'm really happy with how they've done his glaive as well, very cool looking.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Completely forgot in the beauty of Sevatar;

notSigismund and Bannerbearer for HH IF;

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/IMPERIAL_FISTS_LEGION_COMMAND.html









That filigree is completely washed out. The IF's done to date by the Heresy team look terrible. First legion I've actually disliked as opposed to not being fussed by. Being fair, the banner bearer is the better of the two.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow Sevatar and the IF command look great! Agreed on Sevatars face; one of the best so far.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

As always the FW team really have made a gorgeous model. I may get a collection of the 'special' characters one day, although I am waiting for the Thousand sons to be created before I start collecting any 30k.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Did they drop the price of the Solar Aux, Basilisk/Medusa kit?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great mini. Yet more reason to start a NL army. 

Looking at the bare head, does anyone else think it looks too big to actually fit into his helmet? It just seems a little off scale-wise.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

That model is pure win.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I have no interest in starting a Night Lords army, my boys in purple suit me just fine.

Having said that, when I'm looking for a cool model to paint to break the monotony of a consistent colour scheme, Sevetar and Curze will be priorities for me to acquire. They just look so damn cool!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The pose and scenery are good. The armour is well done, as is the bare head.

Weapon 'end' and helmeted head look stupid and underwhelming. Give the Night Lords snarling Bat helmets already. Enough with the over-used, corrupted skull design. 

Final gripe - I wish FW would STOP putting dead bodies all over these miniatures. Yes, I know they are optional and you don't have to add them yourself, but honestly... dead space marines everywhere devalues and reduces the maturity of the model. In my eyes anyway.

Ye Olde armour? Check. Chapter iconography? Check. Bad head design? Check. Elevating scenary/staircase? Check. Dead Loyalist? Check.

I am happy with Debris, bullet casings, smashed equipment, etc. But please. Enough with the dead bodies.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)




----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks absolutely brutal. Wow.


I will say that the "pointing commander" pose is a little boring, though. They don't pose every sculpt that way, but it seems like plenty of them just have to be pointing with a finger or their sword. Their troops just won't know which way the enemy is without them pointing. "GET 'EM! NO, YOU FOOLS. _THAT'A_ WAY!"


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking at the glaive from this angle, I think I might change it out for a blade that's more chain than spear. The blade on top and spike on the side look like they make the chainblade redundant. It's also missing anything that looks like a teleport homer on the haft, as described in _Prince of Crows_.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

venomlust said:


> Looks absolutely brutal. Wow.
> 
> 
> I will say that the "pointing commander" pose is a little boring, though. They don't pose every sculpt that way, but it seems like plenty of them just have to be pointing with a finger or their sword. Their troops just won't know which way the enemy is without them pointing. "GET 'EM! NO, YOU FOOLS. _THAT'A_ WAY!"


I thought he was pointing at first too, but he's actually holding a knife in a reverse grip at a slightly awkward angle, not pointing.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> I thought he was pointing at first too, but he's actually holding a knife in a reverse grip at a slightly awkward angle, not pointing.


Oh shit, you're right. Well, I'll be darned!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Is it just me or is that a 32mm base for all the new models?


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

Goddamn, just had my 2 Terror squads arrive yesterday in the mail. Wish I had held off briefly to include him. Not 100% sold on the helmet, but it's better than the raptors helms - more backswept and defined. Might add it to the base at his feet and get someone else to paint that infinitely hard, but very on point, head. The base is kinda _basic_ as well but overall I dig.



Khorne's Fist said:


> Looking at the glaive from this angle, I think I might change it out for a blade that's more chain than spear. The blade on top and spike on the side look like they make the chainblade redundant. It's also missing anything that looks like a teleport homer on the haft, as described in _Prince of Crows_.


That spike does seem silly. Adding anything on is going to be annoying


----------

